# Spooky Town!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Word on the streets is some Michael's stores have started putting out their Lemax Spooky Town collections already. That means the rest of the stuff isn't that far behind.

The season of darkness is nearly upon us!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, I'm really getting tired of this Summer crap; come to think of it, I was tired of it before it got here. Maybe I'll go to Big Lots or other stores that put their stuff out early and see if there are some haunted stirrings going on.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I've got a couple of those pieces over the years. They're pretty cool. :voorhees:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

We bought Dr. Stretch 'N Pull's Torture Factory last year and it kicks ass! Unfortunately, the doors don't open and close any more and the sound no longer works. I'm looking to replace it with the new mausoleum they've put out. The thing looks awesome.

Sadly, our local Michael's hasn't put the stuff out yet. The shelves are all cleared away, but nothing's out yet.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Wait. 
"Word on the streets"? 
What the **** kinda streets are you hanging out on?   :voorhees:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The mean streets of Halloween Town.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

the soon to be x order them off the net,can't always find them in stores


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Went to see Batman Begins in Braintree today. We decided to check in on Michael's on the way home and BOOM! Most of their stuff is out.

We got the mausoleum from the Spooky Town collection. Check out the attachment. Got more in my photobucket album:

http://photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Spooky Town 2005/


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Our Michael's has all the Spookytown out now, and has the aisle cleared for the Lemax Christmas already.

There are also a few online websites to order from:

http://lemax-spookytown.com

http://www.lemaxvillages.com/

http://www.micheles-craft-and-hobby.com/lemax1.html

http://www.dollhousestrainsmore.com


----------

